# American RV Owner Workshop Manuals ?



## kable (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone can supply me with a source in the UK to buy repair manuals for 1970s/80s US motorhomes, in the same style as the more common Haynes manuals.

I'm only getting universal/general books on the subject, not specific models.

I'm hoping to acquire one for the 1975 Dodge Vogue, though I don't personally own one if them.

I appreciate any assistance as I keep coming up empty for such books in the UK.

Thanks in advance.


----------

